# List of RAW foods for your dog/puppy



## Jim Domenico (Oct 2, 2009)

So I have been researching feverishly on this topic as its a great source of debate and confusion. Whether you agree or disagree that is not what this thread is for.

Personally after looking into it extensively, I will be feeding my new pup a RAW diet when the time comes, from 8 weeks old to infinity and beyond!

The one thread I have never seen when it comes to this discussion is a list, of safe, healthy foods that you can feed your dog on a RAW diet: I would like to compile a list with the help of some of you experienced RAW feeders on this forum of these foods, and if we can mark next to them whether or not we think they are puppy safe, or adult only type foods. This is basically to help those of us that are new to feeding our dogs RAW diets keep a good variety rolling for their dogs/pups and not fall into the trap of feeding them the same thing day in day out.

I'll get the ball rolling:

Ground turkey
Ground beef
Beef heart
Chicken hearts
Chicken gizzards 
Eggs
Natural Yoghurt
Chicken Necks/Backs/Wings
Pork Neck Bones
Venison
Elk
Rabbit
Carrots
Green Beans
Sweet Potato
Celery
Liver or Kidney (Beef, Chicken or Pork)
Mackerel
Sardines

Please add more! (note I haven't put whether these items are puppy safe or not since im not so experienced, would be glad for someone to step up and marker them for me if they feel up to it)

Also any listings of supplements you use would be great also, so far all I've heard of is Vit C, E and Fish Oil for Omega 3's.

Cheers!


----------



## Sidney Johnsen (May 31, 2009)

Chicken Leg Quarters.
My guys LOVE these. I would assume they would be puppy safe because I also feed these to my cats, and they are able to break/crunch the leg bone and eat it with no problems.

Beef Rib Cage
I'll cut single rib bones off and feed them out, they eat a good bit of the more slender part of the bone and chewing on the thicker part is good for teeth cleaning! I don't leave them unattended with these. Might be a little worried about puppy teeth on this kind of bone though? Not sure.


----------



## Jim Domenico (Oct 2, 2009)

Awesome, I never thought of the rib cage


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

I fed them once (ribs). Needed to step away for a second, checked the bone first to see how far along the dog was and the progress to determine if I should take it away. I figured I had enough time based upon the slow progress, so good I will be right back. Yeah, I did that and the bone disappeared. I still have no idea where it went but in the amount of time I was gone, there's no way it should have disappeared - yet, it did. Note to self: don't do that again.

About the neck bones, sometimes you find them trimmed but whole and sometimes cut. I just had a lacertated salvary duct in my dog (mastiff) because of a cut lamb neck bone. Just be a bit careful with them. If you can find them whole and intact that's the way to go.


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Is baloney considered a raw food if it's not fried in lard ?


----------



## Sarah Atlas (Dec 15, 2008)

Beef lungs
goat stew (bones)
tracheas (beef and lamb)
green tripe


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

chicken feet and heads
pork tails and feet
whole caught fish
other wild game depending upon where you live (freezing some of it for extended periods is necessary)
keifer
cottage cheese
meaty knuckle bones
marked down cuts from the market


----------



## Jim Domenico (Oct 2, 2009)

I always wondered about cottage cheese, and if it was safe to feed your dogs, its one of the only natural forms of casein proteins for humans - and im sure invaluable for dogs in the same way. Good to know its tried and tested!

Do you go for anything in particular? All Natural, Low Fat? Or just any kind of regular old cottage cheese?


----------



## Norman Nescio (Jun 12, 2009)

I was worried about getting a complete balance, so I went with an Honest Kitchen mixture of Embark & Force.

NN


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

I've used all types of cottage cheese. Usually about one heaping TBSP or so in a meal. I forgot to mention plained canned pumpkin as well. Invaluable to those with puppies particularly but also a nice addition to a raw or kibble based diet.


----------



## Dan Long (Jan 10, 2008)

all kinds of chicken- whole, parts, etc
all kinds of turkey
pork necks, shoulders, ribs, feet
beef necks, tongue, ground, chuck or any other cut I get on reduced, ribs once in a while
deer- neck, shoulders, backs, ribs. Whatever my brother gives me really. 
fish- usually frozen whiting fillets- cheap and easy
organs like liver and kidney- beef, pork or chicken
whole eggs shell and all

sometimes yogurt. rarely cottage cheese- lots of salt in that. 
I wish I could come up with a cheaper source for things like rabbit, sheep/lamb or goat but it's all on the higher side around here. 

I supplement with canned tripe and Innova Evo Red mean- once a week they'll get that just in case I'm missing any nutrients.


----------



## Anne Jones (Mar 27, 2006)

I buy an cottage cheese that has 'no salt added' for the dogs. 
I feed goat & bison meat also. Don't know if these were mentioned.


----------



## Curtis McHail (Nov 7, 2009)

When people ask me what they can feed I say any part of any game animal they wish...brains, intestines, pig feet, goat, fish heads, the more disgusting the better! I know a guy in Mexico who feeds Iguana, and I know several people who feed feeder rats bought in bulk frozen (the kind you'd feed to snakes and predatory lizards). I only avoid wild pig and bear.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Curtis McHail said:


> When people ask me what they can feed I say any part of any game animal they wish...brains, intestines, pig feet, goat, fish heads, the more disgusting the better! I know a guy in Mexico who feeds Iguana, and I know several people who feed feeder rats bought in bulk frozen (the kind you'd feed to snakes and predatory lizards). I only avoid wild pig and bear.



... and raw salmonids from west of the Cascade Range .....


----------



## Curtis McHail (Nov 7, 2009)

Connie Sutherland said:


> ... and raw salmonids from west of the Cascade Range .....


That too!!!!! They have cooties!!!


----------



## chris haynie (Sep 15, 2009)

i know its probably just because im a bit neurotic but i wont feed raw brains. mad cow and shit.i dont even know if dogs can get it but it freaks me out. 

i feed small fish alot of the time. an asian supermarket near me has smelt and croaker alot of the time and often for less than a buck a pound. i stock up when its real cheap. i still supliment with fish oil but only on days i dont throw them each a fish to munch up. 

i also source some stuff for work through a poultry processor who saves me his turkey necks and backs...i feed them the same as i would chicken Necks and backs, they are just bigger. 

i live near a fairly large lamb/sheep producing region and feed a lot of sheep hearts, and organs. i feed them the same as i would the same parts from beef. 

kidneys are a good OM to feed when you can get them cheap, around here they always cost less than liver. sometimes my beef farmer source has a bunch of them so i stock up and dont use liver for a while. i feed them as i would liver.


----------



## Jessica Kromer (Nov 12, 2009)

One thing I haven't seen mentioned here yet is the Cornish game hen. 

I know they are just a regular chicken killed young, but they are a GREAT size for puppies when it comes to balancing the meat to bone ratio, and the bone size is very nice for a baby puppy that has never eaten a bone before. I found that some pups have a hard time eating bone from many animals at a young age. Chewing they would do, but actually eating enough...


They also tend to be readily available and are cheap this time of year. 

I feed these to puppies as my base diet until about four months. They get all the other stuff introduced as well, especially rabbit, fish, beef and pork but the small bones and wholly consumable size make the game hens a great buy.


----------



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

Jessica Kromer said:


> Cornish game hen.
> 
> I know they are just a regular chicken killed young...


Sorry. Just had to point out they are a bantam breed, and not killed any younger than a regular chicken.

They're great RMB for baby puppies!


----------

